
Plant RuBisCo complex expressed in bacteria; It links C in CO2 to plant sugars - moh_maya
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/key-plant-proteins-that-grab-co%E2%82%82-finally-made-in-bacteria/
======
moh_maya
In and of itself, this is a big deal IMO. In addition, I also think the feat
of cloning & gene expression they have accomplished is testament to the fact
that "genetic engineering" is not longer just an aspirational word..

Exciting times!

